
Signs of obesity in Arctic people after exposure to instant noodles and pasta - randomname2
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4241546/Exposure-junk-food-causing-obesity-Siberian-tribes.html
======
omilu
Not surprising that adding refined carbs to a lifelong low-carb / high-fat
diet creates problems. We here in the lower 48 have conditioned ourselves
since birth to eat the stuff.

~~~
Neliquat
Not working that well for us either. Now we are just conditioned to everyone
being fat.

